# Which Linux for this PC?



## bikdel (Oct 22, 2007)

my cousin came to me telling me that his older PC was getting really useless and asking me a way to use it in a new way...

I suggested him to do away windows n go for linux rightaway... this way it would be new n he could learn things...

i advised him that but then im not much literate abt linux myslef...


He wants a distro that can be used to
*listen music
*surf net n chat
*share files across network
*occasional DVD viewing



his PCs config is really slow to do all things well but upgrade is out of question....

Intel Celeron 1 Ghz @ 100 Mhz FSB
128 MB SDRAM @ 100 Mhz
20 GB IDE HDD
Intel 82810E Graphics (Intel Extreame Graphics)


suggest a distro PLZ!!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 22, 2007)

y i this in gamerz
tell him to try mint


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 22, 2007)

For an MCP (Media Center PC) use.... Geexbox.. made for older hardware and toooo small.

BTW its wrong section.... u posted this in gaming section.
I have to report it.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

EXTREMELY SORRY GUYS.........

thought i posted this in OPEN SOURCE........

you know, sometimes you have too many windows oped n u get confused where u r typing...........

any way to move it to open source???

hey mods, if this thread is annying out here in the middle of gaming forum: could you plz move it to OPEN SOURCE?? ... plz........ plzzz........ boooohooohooooooooooo


----------



## mehulved (Oct 23, 2007)

Try something based on slackware. BTW, slackware server runs on a PC with a lower config than this.
Some options that come to my mind are vector, DSL, puppy, slax.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

ZenWalk.It Rocks with configs like that.
used to boot in less than 15 seconds on my 128Meg System.
Find it @ www.zenwalk.org

It comes with all the codecs and everything needed preinstalled.
So no hassle to get stuff working.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

hey, but the latest 4.6 looks real heavy on resources.......

its saying its gonna run, bt really slow in 128 MB RAM , PIII system...
my cousins isnt even PEntium


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Latest is 4.8
And is supposedly the fastest version ever.
*support.zenwalk.org/index.php?topic=11446.0
But thats only from the site.I havent used it so cant say for sure.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

@ mehul...

whats actually slackware ... is it linux??.... never knew anything like that....


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Slackware is one of the oldest linux distributions.
It's created and maintained by one person - Patrick Volkerding.
Vector Linux,SLAX,ZenWalk etc are derived from it.

If you have enuf patience try installing and customizing slackware.
WM's like fluxbox or iceWM shud run fast on the config u stated.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

oh...okay... but all new OSs that are claimed fast are faster than old OS but on new hardware only, not on old...


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Um...well yea thats kinda true too....
Try something .. install zenwalk and dump xfce for fluxbox ,
that'll save u a lot of memory.
I say this coz i tried a lot of distros for my 128 meg system including vector and slax -- and i found zenwalk to be the fastest i've ever used.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

fluxBOX??? eh??..

+anything to do with GeexBox??


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Lolz, No.
FluxBox is another window manager that is very very light on resources.
But its also very light on eye-candy.
But if its speed you want on an aged machine - FluxBox is the way to go.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey do we have places where we can buy th CDs.. i wont be able to download it on dial-up....

actually my dads coming from USA next week...
in what kinda places will he get the CDs if i ask him to get it for me??


im planning to get

ZENWALK .. on your recommendation... (which version do you use?)
UBUNTU 7.10...

any ideas?


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

No idea where you can buy it in US.
You can buy online @ *on-disk.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/35/products_id/358

Actually its not a big download jus around 400megs.
You could download it at a reliance webworld or some place.

I use 4.2. Havent gone for 4.8 as i compiled a lot of apps and dont wanna do that all over again.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

well, thanks anyways.......

might try out some good cyber cafes to download....

but i wanted to ask....
do we actually get to buy linux from stores just like other softwares? Or is it just on the web?

Do we get to buy distros like Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy gibbon??

Yeah i knew it will be cheap but nevertheless softwares stores should have'em...

PS : 400 megs would take 3 weeks in a row in my net connxn ,


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> Do we get to buy distros like Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy gibbon??


You dont need to buy Ubuntu.
They shipit for free. shipit.ubuntu.com


			
				bikadel said:
			
		

> PS : 400 megs would take 3 weeks in a row in my net connxn ,


Lolz. Try a net centre or ask a friend to download it for you.
Even i use a 96kbps connxn and have my friend download iso's for me with his BSNL connxn.

Regards,
ray


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 23, 2007)

You can request a free CD (Just media charges or something, no s/w cost) from some Digit members by following this thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32787


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

great...  friends do come handy....

anyways i wnated to BUY ubuntu....
why? cuz i tried shipit twice n didnt work...

also the time period taken is too long, i want it within 10 days n there it is written it'll take 10 weeks @ max

@ QWERTY...

dude, i dont live in india.... in fact im not even an indian...


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm,well request some one in the thread suggested by QwertyManiac.
But thats strange the max it took for ubuntu cd's is 4 weeks for me.
Instead of buying online, its better to request from some digit members.
If someone is there in the same place you stay,you might get them very soon.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

well... none of the guys will send it to anothe country.,...

FYI i dont live in india, n ... well... im not an indian


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm,Then its better u order from some online stores.
Btw,where are you from?

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

pooh....NEPAL..........

not many online sites cover up services here dude...

anyways im lookin forward 2 what i can do...


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Try asking someone in this thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32787
Maybe someone close to Nepal might shipit provided u take up the shipping charges.
Also try www.LinuxBazar.com they might ship to nepal.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

man , everytime u come up with a soln... anyways.. m tryin.......


BTW, do we get NVIDIA orginal drivers for linux as well..
i mean to say i need to use the Nvidia control panel in linux if possible...
to adjust gamma, overlay n the like...

also know any games for linux?

hey!

On shipit, there are options for 2 Ubuntu Cds as well... what are they for?... can u ask 2 cds as well?
will they hesitate a bit to ship it to you if u ask for 2?

if gonna ask again.. this time 2.....

one for my celeron n other for my c2Q


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> man , everytime u come up with a soln... anyways.. m tryin.......


 Lolz . So, u sayin u dont want one? 


			
				bikdel said:
			
		

> BTW, do we get NVIDIA orginal drivers for linux as well..
> i mean to say i need to use the Nvidia control panel in linux if possible...
> to adjust gamma, overlay n the like...


 Yea,well you do get nvidia drivers for linux.
And yes it comes with a GUI for chaging options.
*tracylogan.com/uploads/Image/nvidia-settings.png


			
				bikdel said:
			
		

> also know any games for linux?


 There are quite a few games out there for linux.
But most of them arent as good as the ones that come for windows.
You can find ports for some famous games like Quake etc.



			
				bikdel said:
			
		

> On shipit, there are options for 2 Ubuntu Cds as well... what are they for?... can u ask 2 cds as well?
> will they hesitate a bit to ship it to you if u ask for 2?


Lolz,No.They only delay it if u use the special request option.
You can ask for 2 cd's and they will shipit to you.
Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks..... this cleared many things out....

BTW
On my PC 
i installed RHL Fedora Core 3 (old but nevertheless usable.. twas the only distro i had at that time)

anyways while configuring grafix card, in the final steps of installation: i happened to slelect the wrong one...

since then the GUI does not load, its gone all wierd....

i can still see the loading of the OS till the point GUI should load...


how do i change the GFX card selected??? it should be possible in txt mode, isnt it?


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea,its possible.
Boot into text only mode.
At the GRUB screen ,select the Fedora that you want to boot into, but press the a key instead of pressing Enter.
Add 3 at the end of the line you see and press enter.
You will then boot into text only mode.
There running xconf as root should do it.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah did it but after a lot many 'commands" or whateva u call it, thigs get stuck...

the last lines are like this 
"kernel panic: No itnit Found. Try passing init= option to kernel
<4> i8253 count too high! resetting.......
i8253 count too high! resetting.......
i8253 count too high! resetting.......


and the caps lock n scroll lock keys are blikning


----------



## mehulved (Oct 23, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Slackware is one of the oldest linux distributions.


The oldest surviving linux distribution.


			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> WM's like fluxbox or iceWM shud run fast on the config u stated.


JWM would be great on that. It's really light. And much more usable for new users. It's the default wm that comes with puppy linux.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

@bikdel
It looks like you didnt pass the runlevel.
Are you sure you added 3 at the end of the line?
And i think i messed up with the grub instructions
Havent used GRUB in a long time so cant say.Sorry if i did.
Use this link to boot to runlevel 3
*www.brunolinux.com/05-Configuring_Your_System/Grub_boot_runlevel-3.html



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> The oldest surviving linux distribution.


Thanks for clearing that 


			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> JWM would be great on that. It's really light. And much more usable for new users. It's the default wm that comes with puppy linux.


Hmm,havent used it so cant say much,
Is it lighter than fluxbox?

Regards,
ray


----------



## mehulved (Oct 24, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Hmm,havent used it so cant say much,
> Is it lighter than fluxbox?


 Definitely much lighter. It has a very small size and is coded in C. My only problem with it right now customise the jwmrc file to suit me.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Definitely much lighter. It has a very small size and is coded in C. My only problem with it right now customise the jwmrc file to suit me.



Dude,could u post some screenshots of jwm in action?
Btw is it a full pledged DE or just a WM?

Regards,
ray


----------



## mehulved (Oct 24, 2007)

It's just a simple WM as the name suggests. For screen shots check JWM's, DSL's and puppy linux's sites.
Here's a few of them
*damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-2.3jwm.jpg
*puppylinux.org/user/photogallery.php?photo=163
*joewing.net/programs/jwm/screenshots/jwm-2.0.png


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks pretty fine.Thanx mate.
Btw,could it be configured to use GTK themes?

Regards,
ray


----------



## faraaz (Oct 24, 2007)

I second the recommendation for ZenWalk...its perfect for older systems, blazingly fast...and it can be used out of the box for multimedia playback and what not...ideal for this system to be used as a Media Center PC along with some office app functionality...


----------



## Pathik (Oct 24, 2007)

Slax


----------



## mehulved (Oct 25, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Looks pretty fine.Thanx mate.


The main point is that it's very light and not that terrible to use(see ratposion to understand what I mean)


			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Btw,could it be configured to use GTK themes?


I believe so, there were some such options in puppy linux. You will have to dig some more and find out.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 25, 2007)

Did not know we had a distro request thread!


----------



## vignesh (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolute Linux is a slackware based distro with icewm and also has a codec installer.Vector linux is also good for old systems.


----------

